# Sheet Music Notation producer / Arranger / Transcriber



## Ellis Thompson (Jun 5, 2020)

Hello all,

I offer various services in the production and notation of Sheet Music / Arrangements, including transcribing audio files, by ear, directly to notated sheet music scores.

I specialise in string instruments (often string quartet), but am equally happy working with solo piano, pop music, wind band, jazz band, chamber ensemble, and symphony orchestra repertoire.

Using Sibelius software, I can quickly create full scores, sets of individual parts, and audio files ('Noteperformer' digital sound library). The final product can be sent digitally (PDFs) and/or professionally printed as a set of physical sheet music.

To find and more and get in touch, please see my website:

https://www.ellisthompsonmusic.com/music-arrangements

Many thanks,
Ellis Thompson


----------

